# Turn signels flash double time on my YJ



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Adding fisher lights to my meyers set up. I have my hi/low lights running through relays and there fine. I hard wired my turn/running lights and now there flashing like really fast, but they work. 

My Q is, why are they flashing a mile a minute, and what can I do to slow them down. Giving me a headach and just plain looks like poopie-dodo


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Driving 101 
if you have a problem with the turn signals how do you know?

Well the flasher on the dash changes speed. if it flashes fast you have a short, if it slows down its a burnt out bulb or broken wire.

They are flashing fast because the flasher uses the resistance of the turn signal bulbs in the timer circuit. with 2 added bulbs the resistance is less so it flashes faster. You can get an electronic flasher from auto parts store to fix it.

Once you do replace the flasher it will always flash at the same rate. You loose the feed back of the flasher so you wont know when a turn signal burns out.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Awsome, thanks again buddie.

C-


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Chu,This is the guy who sold you that plow.Try running a heavy duty flasher.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

I grabbed one in this small hick town off the side of the road in White Plains. Wee will see whan I get back inth home town.

hey Charlie:salute:


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Chu,Going tommorow to look at 2 trucks a 89 F250 with an 8 ' Fisher and a 95 Tahoe 2door with a 7.5 Fisher.


----------



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Cool Cheech, let me know what happens. Id like to see your new truck when I get back.

C-


----------

